# Upgrade DD Powerbook G4 1Ghz



## jawa001 (24 Juin 2008)

Salut et fraternité !

Powerbook G4 15" 1Ghz, DD 80 Go interne

Question 1 : Limite de taille pour le DD interne (160, 250 Go) ?

Question 2 : Type nécessaire : SATA, PATA ... ?

Question 3 : D'après une discussion récente dans ce même forum (_[iBook G4] Disque dur changé -> non détecté_), il semble qu'il faille que le DD soit formaté AVANT d'être installé.
Confirmation ?
Si oui, le formatage doit-il être d'un type particulier ?

Merci d'avance,

Jawa


----------



## Arlequin (24 Juin 2008)

jawa001 a dit:


> Salut et fraternité !
> 
> Powerbook G4 15" 1Ghz, DD 80 Go interne
> 
> ...


 
Bonjour, 

1) ATA et pas SATA
2) taille: ? je ne sais plus
3) je n'ai pas du formater avant (PB G4 12' 1Ghz), mais ça ne coute rien de le faire > HFS+ 

à+


----------



## jawa001 (24 Juin 2008)

Arlequin a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> 1) ATA et pas SATA
> 2) taille: ? je ne sais plus
> ...



J'ai regardé dans infos Apple le type de mon DD interne (celui que je veut remplacer : HTS541080G9AT00) et, après une recherche sur le site d'Hitachi, il semble bien qu'il s'agisse d'une interface PATA (Parallel ATA)... voilà un point réglé.

Reste la question de la taille maxi...

Jawa


----------



## jawa001 (24 Juin 2008)

OK, je crois que j'ai ma réponse (trouvée sur le forum d'Apple Assistance). Je la donne ici pour ceux que cela intéresse :

Hi, Dani. Yes, that drive (ils parlent d'1 250 Go Western Digital) is compatible with your 1GHz Tibook. Most slower Tibooks and all G3 models would be unable to use more than 128GB of it; the 867MHz model released at the same time as yours is a possible exception. iFixit should not advertise the drive as compatible with all G3 and G4 Powerbooks; that's misleading because of the 128GB limitation noted above.

If you ever have any reason to start your Tibook up in OS 9, bear in mind that OS 9 can't start up from any volume larger than about 190GB. It can read and write data from/to larger volumes, but they can't be made bootable in OS 9. Therefore, if you intend sometimes to start the PB up in OS 9, you'll need to create a smaller partition on the 250GB drive on which to install OS 9. It will also be important to install OS 9 drivers on both partitions if you want OS 9 to "see" them both. These issues are only important if you plan to start up in OS 9  if you always start up in OS X and use OS 9 only in Classic mode (or not at all), you can disregard this paragraph.

A suivre


----------



## melaure (25 Juin 2008)

PATA est utilisé pour tout ce qui n'est pas du SATA. Parallel ATA au lieu de Serial ATA.

Ca regroupe l'ATA/100, l'ATA/66, etc ...

Ton Titanium 1 Ghz est en mode ATA/66, ça correspond à la bande passante maximum (66 Mo/s). Mais surtout ton bus est la norme ATA-5, qui est une simple évolution de la norme ATA-4 limité à des DD de 128 Go. C'est le bus en ATA-6 qui casse la barrière et permet jusqu'a 2 Péta-octet.

Donc à mon humble avis, 120 Go max.


----------



## Arlequin (25 Juin 2008)

melaure a dit:


> PATA est utilisé pour tout ce qui n'est pas du SATA. Parallel ATA au lieu de Serial ATA.
> 
> Ca regroupe l'ATA/100, l'ATA/66, etc ...
> 
> ...


 
exact

sauf s'il ne s'agit pas d'un Titane mais d'un alu (qui a aussi existé en 15' 1Ghz), auquel cas, nous passons en ATA/100, donc DD maxi à 250Go 

à vérifier.....

edit: étrange la réponse du gars d'Apple... il parle de Tibook et confirme la compatibilité avec un disque de 250Go ??? bizarre


----------



## melaure (25 Juin 2008)

Arlequin a dit:


> exact
> 
> sauf s'il ne s'agit pas d'un Titane mais d'un alu (qui a aussi existé en 15' 1Ghz), auquel cas, nous passons en ATA/100, donc DD maxi à 250Go
> 
> ...



Oui il a bien écrit TiBook plusieurs fois ...

Il peut y avoir une compatibilité avec certains firmwares récents de DD PATA, c'est pour ça que ce n'est pas forcément un avis définitif, juste ce que disent les specs de l'ATA-5.

Sinon 250 Go est effectivement le maximum de ce qui existe en Ultra/DMA (ou ATA ou PATA). Il n'y a qu'un fabricant et il n'y a pas des tonnes de revendeurs.


----------



## Arlequin (25 Juin 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Oui il a bien écrit TiBook plusieurs fois ...
> 
> Il peut y avoir une compatibilité avec certains firmwares récents de DD PATA, c'est pour ça que ce n'est pas forcément un avis définitif, juste ce que disent les specs de l'ATA-5.
> 
> Sinon 250 Go est effectivement le maximum de ce qui existe en Ultra/DMA (ou ATA ou PATA). Il n'y a qu'un fabricant et il n'y a pas des tonnes de revendeurs.


 
merci pour le complément d'infos


----------



## jawa001 (25 Juin 2008)

OK, fin du suspense :

Je viens de mettre un 160 Go (il n'y avais pas de 250), modèle Hitachi HTS541616J9AT00, et ma foi tout c'est bien passé, formatage, install et tout et tout.

Donc pour  l'instant, opération réussie, même si la question des 250 Mo reste en suspens...

Salut à tous et merci,

Jawa


----------



## Arlequin (25 Juin 2008)

jawa001 a dit:


> OK, fin du suspense :
> 
> Je viens de mettre un 160 Go (il n'y avais pas de 250), modèle Hitachi HTS541616J9AT00, et ma foi tout c'est bien passé, formatage, install et tout et tout.
> 
> ...




et il est reconnu comme un 160Go ? parce que dans ce cas, 250Go pourraient également passer puisque tu es au delà de la limitation des 120....


----------



## melaure (25 Juin 2008)

Arlequin a dit:


> et il est reconnu comme un 160Go ? parce que dans ce cas, 250Go pourraient également passer puisque tu es au delà de la limitation des 120....



Oui tout à fait, si ton bus passe la limite des 128 Go, le 250 Go est donc possible.


----------



## jawa001 (25 Juin 2008)

Reconnu comme 149.05 Go de capacité ce qui veut bien dire 160 Go, je pense...

Jawa


----------



## jawa001 (25 Juin 2008)

Question subsidiaire :

Si je veut monter l'ancien disque dans un boîtier externe, est-ce qu'il faut que je m'inquiète de ces histoires de maitre/esclave et si oui, dans quelle position dois-je le mettre ?

Jawa


----------



## Arlequin (25 Juin 2008)

jawa001 a dit:


> Question subsidiaire :
> 
> Si je veut monter l'ancien disque dans un boîtier externe, est-ce qu'il faut que je m'inquiète de ces histoires de maitre/esclave et si oui, dans quelle position dois-je le mettre ?
> 
> Jawa



master je pense....


----------



## melaure (26 Juin 2008)

Ou Cable Select. Mais s'il vient de ton ordi, laisse les cavaliers comme ils sont, ça ira très bien.


----------



## jawa001 (26 Juin 2008)

OK, merci à tous et à la prochaine...

Jawa


----------



## guitou.net (26 Juin 2008)

salut à tous
je viens de changer le disque de mon PB alu 1,67 Ghz 17" pour un 
"WESTERN DIGITAL Disque Dur Interne 2.5'' Scorpio - 250 Go 8 Mo 5400 tr/min - IDE - Bulk"
acheté chez "rue du commerce"
livré en 24 heures, j'ai préféré le faire installer par un pro (1/2 heure de travail = 45 euros)
Résultat : GÉNIAL
233 Go utiles, un silence total, pas de chauffe du tout, un vrai plaisir et quel confort ces 120 Go de disponibles, alors que mon 160 devenait étroit.
Si ça peut servir à quelqu'un ........
à bientôt
guitou.net


----------



## melaure (27 Juin 2008)

Superbe !!!

Perso je me suis contenté du 160 Go que j'ai installé moi même il y a un ans.

J'ai hésité pour le 250 Go, et puis après réflection, je me suis dit qu'il valait mieux investir un peu dans du matos récent et j'ai acheté un MBP Penryn pour 1700 euros.


----------



## UnAm (19 Août 2008)

Nickel, je crois que j'ai trouvé le topic que je cherchais 

voilà la configuration:
PG G4 15", 1,67Ghz, 80 Go de disque dur @5400tpm.

je souhaiterais donc changer le disque dur... alors j'ai commencé par me demander quelle est la norme du DD. & là, c'est le drame!
Dans info système, je vois qu'il s'agit d'un ATA... je vais sur quelques sites connus (dont on taira les noms^^), & là, bim, pas de disque 2,5" ATA.
Après jsuis tombé sur ce topic, & je me suis rendu compte que ATA ~ UDMA? vous confirmez? 
donc, en UDMA100, j'ai trouvé ceci (ah oui, je veux absolument un 7200 Tpm^^):
http://www.rue-montgallet.com/prix/...agate-100Go-7200-RPM-UDMA100-Momentus-7200-1/

vous en pensez quoi? ça passera nickel?


----------



## Arlequin (19 Août 2008)

UnAm a dit:


> Nickel, je crois que j'ai trouvé le topic que je cherchais
> 
> voilà la configuration:
> PG G4 15", 1,67Ghz, 80 Go de disque dur @5400tpm.
> ...



pas de soucis, c'est bien de l'ata

Disque dur 2.5'' 100Go - 7200RPM - *ATA 100* - cache 8Mo - temps d'accès 10.5ms (ref :ST910021A)


----------



## UnAm (19 Août 2008)

cool, je m'en vais l'acheter demain... vu le nombre de fabricants qui en font encore en 7K2 :\
merci d'avoir répondu aussi vite


----------



## Arlequin (19 Août 2008)

UnAm a dit:


> cool, je m'en vais l'acheter demain... vu le nombre de fabricants qui en font encore en 7K2 :\
> merci d'avoir répondu aussi vite



de rien 

ça me donne envie de redonner un coup de jeune à mon PB du coup......  80Go, je commence à être à l'étroit ....


----------



## UnAm (19 Août 2008)

Arlequin a dit:


> de rien
> 
> ça me donne envie de redonner un coup de jeune à mon PB du coup......  80Go, je commence à être à l'étroit ....



bah c'est surtout que je sens qu'il ne va pas tarder à me lâcher  :/


----------



## Emmanuel94 (19 Août 2008)

je pense que le choix de mettre un 100 Go à 7200 T par rapport à un 250 GO en 5400 T ne donne pas la plus value de performance escomptée, en effet plus le disque est gros plus le différentiel de temps d'accès diminue par rapport à disque de taille inférieur mais avec une vitesse de rotation supérieure


----------



## jawa001 (19 Août 2008)

Arlequin a dit:


> pas de soucis, c'est bien de l'ata
> 
> Disque dur 2.5'' 100Go - 7200RPM - *ATA 100* - cache 8Mo - temps d'accès 10.5ms (ref :ST910021A)



*Attention* DD 2,5" ATA 100 d'accord mais il en existe de 2 sortes, *PATA* et *SATA*.

Ton Powerbook, comme le mien d'ailleurs, n'accepte que les disques de type *PATA*.
Or ces disques sont (du moins en format 2,5") limités à 250 Go de capacité ce qui me donnerai à penser que ce Seagate *500 Go* est suspect... de *SATA*isme ! (rires) et donc incompatible.

Désolé !

Jawa

Pwb G4 1Ghz/1,5Go 160 Go *PATA 100*


----------



## Arlequin (19 Août 2008)

jawa001 a dit:


> *Attention* DD 2,5" ATA 100 d'accord mais il en existe de 2 sortes, *PATA* et *SATA*.
> 
> Ton Powerbook, comme le mien d'ailleurs, n'accepte que les disques de type *PATA*.
> Or ces disques sont (du moins en format 2,5") limités à 250 Go de capacité ce qui me donnerai à penser que ce Seagate *500 Go* est suspect... de *SATA*isme ! (rires) et donc incompatible.
> ...



gnééé 
 on parle d'un 100Go là, pas de 500 ....



UnAm a dit:


> bah c'est surtout que je sens qu'il ne va pas tarder à me lâcher  :/



prévoyance est mère de sûreté


----------



## UnAm (20 Août 2008)

Emmanuel94 a dit:


> je pense que le choix de mettre un 100 Go à 7200 T par rapport à un 250 GO en 5400 T ne donne pas la plus value de performance escomptée, en effet plus le disque est gros plus le différentiel de temps d'accès diminue par rapport à disque de taille inférieur mais avec une vitesse de rotation supérieure



Ah ok... j'avais déjà lu un truc comme ça... mais je ne savais plus exactement...
va pour un 160 Go en 5400 alors :mouais:


----------



## melaure (20 Août 2008)

UnAm a dit:


> Ah ok... j'avais déjà lu un truc comme ça... mais je ne savais plus exactement...
> va pour un 160 Go en 5400 alors :mouais:



C'est ça, le Seagate 250 Go est le max pour les portable G4. Ceci dit il a bien baissé en prix (75 euros).


----------



## clodio94 (29 Septembre 2008)

Bonsoir,
je voudrais changer le DD d'un ibook G4 1Ghz: le DD actuel bus ATA-6 toshiba MK4025GAS
je ne trouve pas si il est ATA100 ou autre!

que pensez-vous de celui-ci
http://www.grosbill.com/4-western_d...5400_tours_8_mo_cache-70214-informatique-udma

ou

http://www.grosbill.com/4-samsung_2_5pouces_160go_5400t_8mo_pata-61059-informatique-udma


est-il compatible?
faut-il le formater avant de l'installer ?

Merci


----------



## melaure (29 Septembre 2008)

Oui c'est bon 

Pour les deux. Et oui il faut le formater, ce que le DVD d'install d'OS X te permettra.


----------



## clodio94 (30 Septembre 2008)

merci melaure
je peux le formater dans le ibook ou je suis obligé de le formater avant de l'installer?
merci


----------



## melaure (30 Septembre 2008)

clodio94 a dit:


> merci melaure
> je peux le formater dans le ibook ou je suis obligé de le formater avant de l'installer?
> merci



Tu peux le formater dedans bien sur. Avec le DVD d'install.


----------



## clodio94 (30 Septembre 2008)

encore merci Melaure


----------



## clodio94 (30 Septembre 2008)

Bonsoir,
le dd est dans l'ibook mais je ne trouve pas la fonction formatage, le disque d'installation fonctionne il me propose d'installer mais il n'y a pas de volume qui apparait et dans l'utilitaire de disque je ne trouve pas de fonction formatage. J'ai tenté de partitionner mais ça ne formate pas.
qu'elle est la solution svp.
merci


----------



## clodio94 (30 Septembre 2008)

ouf ça marche
j'ai partitionné ce qui a pris 10 secondes environ et j'ai redémaré et hop c'est bon

Merci encore Melaure


----------



## melaure (30 Septembre 2008)

clodio94 a dit:


> ouf ça marche
> j'ai partitionné ce qui a pris 10 secondes environ et j'ai redémaré et hop c'est bon
> 
> Merci encore Melaure



Bah voilà  C'est rarement difficile avec Apple !


----------



## Lastrada (26 Février 2009)

melaure a dit:


> C'est ça, le Seagate 250 Go est le max pour les portable G4. Ceci dit il a bien baissé en prix (75 euros).


Salut Melaure. Puis-je te demander d'où tu tiens cette information ? d'après les spécifications d'Apple  mon G4 a une interface ULTRA ATA/100 (ATA-6) or ici je trouve une source indiquant :

_ "Depuis 2001 ATA-6 définit le support de l'Ultra DMA/100 (aussi appelé Ultra DMA mode 5 ou Ultra-ATA100) permettant d'atteindre des débits théoriques de 100 Mo/s.[...]
 [...] Enfin, la norme ATA-6 permet un mode d'adressage des secteurs du disque dur sur 48 bits, appelé LBA48 (Logical Block Addressing 48 bits). Grâce au LBA48, il est possible d'utiliser des disques durs de 2^48 secteurs de 512 octets, soit *une capacité de maximale de 2 Péta-octets*_."

Donc ça voudrait dire que le PWB G4 est limité par d'autres raisons que son interface qui lui interdiraient par exemple d'avoir un disque interne de 500 GO ? quelles sont ces raisons ?



_Edit: Je crois que je vois déjà une bonne raison : je ne trouve pas de HD 2.5 ATA-6 de plus de 250 GO en vente.... _


----------



## melaure (26 Février 2009)

Lastrada a dit:


> Salut Melaure. Puis-je te demander d'où tu tiens cette information ? d'après les spécifications d'Apple  mon G4 a une interface ULTRA ATA/100 (ATA-6) or ici je trouve une source indiquant :
> 
> _ "Depuis 2001 ATA-6 définit le support de l'Ultra DMA/100 (aussi appelé Ultra DMA mode 5 ou Ultra-ATA100) permettant d'atteindre des débits théoriques de 100 Mo/s.[...]
> [...] Enfin, la norme ATA-6 permet un mode d'adressage des secteurs du disque dur sur 48 bits, appelé LBA48 (Logical Block Addressing 48 bits). Grâce au LBA48, il est possible d'utiliser des disques durs de 2^48 secteurs de 512 octets, soit *une capacité de maximale de 2 Péta-octets*_."
> ...



La plus simple : il n'existe aucun DD de plus de 250 Go en IDE (et pour celui-ci il n'y a qu'un seul modèle et uniquement chez WD) ...

Au dessus tout les disques sont en Sérial ATA. 

Il n'y a pas de plus gros volume disponible en IDE (ou ATA/100 ou 133), cette connectique est abandonnée ...

Ce n'est donc pas un problème de norme mais simplement d'existence des produits


----------



## melaure (27 Mars 2009)

Je l'ai posté dans un autre sujet, mais c'est intéressant pour ceux qui veulent un plus gros DD et ne sont pas en SATA.

Alors j'ai une EXCELLENTE nouvelle !!!

*Western Digital a sorti un modèle 320 Go en ATA !*

Je l'ai vu chez macsales

Voila de quoi upgrader les MacMini G4, les PowerBooks G4 et les iBooks G4 !


----------



## batmoto (31 Mars 2009)

Bonsoir, 

En voulant améliorer les performances de mon ibook ( disque dur 40-> 120 et ram 512 -> 1.5), j'ai un petit problème pour le changement de mon disque interne sur mon ibook g4. Le changement de disque s'est bien déroulé (mis à part les quelques vis en trop après remontage...), le problème vient après.
Voila je n'ai pas les cds d'installation (rien d'illégal, le portable appartenait à mon ex copine) et je me retrouve coincé avec mon nouveau disque dur.

Je me demande si je peux faire une sorte de copie de mon ancien disque dur (un 40 go) que je mettrai sur le nouveau (un 120 go) et qui me permettrait de démarrer avec mon nouveau disque dur.

Si ce n'est pas possible et que j'achète le dernier Os pour mac, je pourrais l'installer sans problème sur mon nouveau dd vierge?

J"espère avoir été suffisamment clair (pour un débutant) 

Merci


----------



## Arlequin (1 Avril 2009)

batmoto a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> En voulant améliorer les performances de mon ibook ( disque dur 40-> 120 et ram 512 -> 1.5), j'ai un petit problème pour le changement de mon disque interne sur mon ibook g4. Le changement de disque s'est bien déroulé (mis à part les quelques vis en trop après remontage...), le problème vient après.
> Voila je n'ai pas les cds d'installation (rien d'illégal, le portable appartenait à mon ex copine) et je me retrouve coincé avec mon nouveau disque dur.
> ...



hello et bienvenue

pas de soucis pour la copie, tu peux faire ça avec carbon copy cloner ou super duper

puisque le nouveau DD est déjà dedans, voilà ce que je te suggère

connecte l'ancien DD dans un boitier externe firewire (pas usb, ça n'ira pas avec ton modèle de mac)

branche le dd externe à ton mac

allume et maintiens "alt" pressé

là, une liste des volumes bootable va s'afficher, tu ne devrais d'ailleurs y trouver que ton DD externe, que tu sélectionnes

hop, le mac boote sur ton ancien DD

tu télécharges une des deux applis citées plus haut

tu clones ton DD externe vers le DD interne

tu arrêtes le mac, tu débranches le DD firewire, tu relances et là, ça marche, merci Apple


----------



## melaure (1 Avril 2009)

batmoto a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> En voulant améliorer les performances de mon ibook ( disque dur 40-> 120 et ram 512 -> 1.5), j'ai un petit problème pour le changement de mon disque interne sur mon ibook g4. Le changement de disque s'est bien déroulé (mis à part les quelques vis en trop après remontage...), le problème vient après.
> Voila je n'ai pas les cds d'installation (rien d'illégal, le portable appartenait à mon ex copine) et je me retrouve coincé avec mon nouveau disque dur.
> ...



Bien sur que tu peux cloner le contenu de l'ancien disque dur sur le nouveau. Il aurait même été beaucoup mieux de le faire avant le changement de disque ...

Parce qu'avec un G4, tu ne peux démarrer sur un DD externe que s'il est dans un boitier Firewire. Un câble USB-IDE ne pourra pas te dépanner.

Il te faut donc trouver un boitier FW400 au minimum, un pas trop cher par exemple (mais avec un bonne puce FW)


----------



## Arlequin (1 Avril 2009)

melaure a dit:


> Bien sur que tu peux cloner le contenu de l'ancien disque dur sur le nouveau. Il aurait même été beaucoup mieux de le faire avant le changement de disque ...
> 
> Parce qu'avec un G4, tu ne peux démarrer sur un DD externe que s'il est dans un boitier Firewire. Un câble USB-IDE ne pourra pas te dépanner.
> 
> Il te faut donc trouver un boitier FW400 au minimum, un pas trop cher par exemple (mais avec un bonne puce FW)



copieur  (merci pour le cdb  )

cela dit, on peut aussi faire machine arrière 

remise dans l'ibook du DD de 40Go

achat de l'adaptateur usb-ide et branchement du nouveau DD

clone

inversion des DD

Cette procédure a l'avantage de ne pas nécessiter l'achat d'un boitier externe FW (parfois plus cher qu'en usb) et se contente d'un cable usb-ide. 
Personnellement, je conseille d'avoir à portée de main un boitier FW, c'est très utile en cas de plantage du DD interne

à toi de voir Batmoto


----------



## melaure (1 Avril 2009)

C'est surtout qu'oublier des vis, c'est pas sérieux ... Il faut bien démonter et ranger les vis dans l'ordre. 

Prend le bon guide et remet bien les vis aux bons endroits

Attention au connecteur du haut parleur, il a tendance à se déssouder facilement (c'est très low-cost les soudures chez Apple).


----------



## batmoto (1 Avril 2009)

Merci à tous pour ces réponses.

J'ai en ma possession un dd externe en usb2 mais en 3.5 pouces. Si j'ai bien compris le moyen le plus économique serait d'acheter juste un Adaptateur IDE USB 2.0 externe et de suivre la méthode d'Arlequin ou bien un boitier externe fw plus cher mais utile...

En tout cas merci j'ai l'impression que l'achat de léopard ne sera pas utile!!

PS: Pour faire le clone de mon ancien DD, y a t'il des tutoriels pour ne pas faire n'importe quoi avec carbon copy cloner ou super duper??


----------



## Arlequin (1 Avril 2009)

batmoto a dit:


> PS: Pour faire le clone de mon ancien DD, y a t'il des tutoriels pour ne pas faire n'importe quoi avec carbon copy cloner ou super duper??



choisir la source, choisir la cible, y'a pas plus simple  la dernière mouture de CCC rend le disque cible automatiquement bootable.. pour super duper, c'est itou je pense

à+


----------



## melaure (1 Avril 2009)

batmoto a dit:


> Merci à tous pour ces réponses.
> 
> J'ai en ma possession un dd externe en usb2 mais en 3.5 pouces. Si j'ai bien compris le moyen le plus économique serait d'acheter juste un Adaptateur IDE USB 2.0 externe et de suivre la méthode d'Arlequin ou bien un boitier externe fw plus cher mais utile...
> 
> ...



CCC est d'un simplicité enfantine 

Sinon ne dit pas qu'un boitier FW externe est cher et inutile. Il sera un peu plus cher qu'un boitier USB, mais il te servira à avoir un deuxième disque bootable. Pense que par exemple un jour tu peux vautrer ton système interne ou simplement une défaillance du DD interne.

Tu sera content d'avoir un autre DD bootable en secours 

Et puis ça peut aussi te servir à avoir un Tiger bootable si tu met l'interne sous Léopard.

Le FW est quand même bien plus utile que l'USB quand on a un Mac


----------



## Arlequin (1 Avril 2009)

batmoto a dit:


> un boitier externe fw plus cher mais* utile*...





melaure a dit:


> Sinon ne dit pas qu'un boitier FW externe est cher et *inutile*.


----------



## batmoto (1 Avril 2009)

Alors, j'ai investi dans un petit disque dur externe en fw, j'ai lancé le clonage avec ccc, toujours entrain de copier, 2.3Go en 1 heure. Ça signifie que mon ancien disque a un peu souffert non? Enfin tant que ça plante pas ça me conviendra!


----------



## melaure (2 Avril 2009)

batmoto a dit:


> Alors, j'ai investi dans un petit disque dur externe en fw, j'ai lancé le clonage avec ccc, toujours entrain de copier, 2.3Go en 1 heure. Ça signifie que mon ancien disque a un peu souffert non? Enfin tant que ça plante pas ça me conviendra!



C'est en effet assez lent. Peut-être as-tu pris un DD Firewire bas de gamme, comme on trouve chez les assembleurs de PC ? On général on prend des modèle avec des puces Oxford, ça dépote.

Mais ton disque a peut-être un soucis aussi.


----------



## Kristoball46 (4 Avril 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

Après remplacement du disque Hitachi 80 Go-4200 tr/min de mon powerbook G4 rev C 17" 1,5 GHz par un Samsung 160 Go-5400 tr/min, le disque est bien reconnu, Léopard installé, ça tourne bien (sauf que j'ai plus de son depuis, il faut aussi que je règle ce problème, est-ce lié au changement de matériel ?)  

J'ai fais un clone à l'aide de CCC sur une partition 30 Go (formatée hfs+) de mon disque dur externe Western Digital Studio 320 Go (firewire 800 et 400 + USB) : ça ne boot pas, bien que CCC me dise que la partition est bootable rien à faire :rose:

J'ai essayé la copie rapide de fichiers, la sauvegarde avec ou sans écrasement, rien à faire.

J'ai essayé 


"Démarrage" dans les "Préférences" en sélectionnant ma partition (la partition est reconnue comme volume de boot possible).
Touche Alt ou Option, le volume n'apparait pas.
Je me suis rendu dans l'aide de CCC, il y est précisé de se renseigner auprès du fabricant sur la possibilité ou non de démarrer en externe ; je n'ai rien trouvé concernant mon WD, donc certains disques externes ne peuvent pas être bootables, à suivre...



melaure a dit:


> C'est en effet assez lent. Peut-être as-tu pris un DD Firewire bas de gamme, comme on trouve chez les assembleurs de PC ? On général on prend des modèle avec des puces Oxford, ça dépote.
> 
> Mais ton disque a peut-être un soucis aussi.



Je confirme, c'est lent : il m'a fallut à peu près 45 min/10 Go, le premier clone ayant échoué au même endroit que toi.

J'avais mal cherché : pour connaître ou savoir si votre DD externe (de marque WD) est bootable ou non suivant votre processeur (PPC ou Intel) :  http://wdc.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/wdc.cfg/php/enduser/popup_adp.php?p_faqid=1787&p_created=1203707437&p_sid=nIXO8vuj&p_lva=&p_li=&p_redirect=&p_sp=cF9zcmNoPTEmcF9zb3J0X2J5PSZwX2dyaWRzb3J0PSZwX3Jvd19jbnQ9OTQsOTQmcF9wcm9kcz0yMjgsMjU5LDI1NiZwX2NhdHM9JnBfcHY9My4yNTYmcF9jdj0mcF9wYWdlPTE!

Donc, comme le mien est un "Passeport Studio" , je suis "chocolat", pas de format 2,5" bootable pour PPC.


----------



## atchoume (2 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour est-ce que l'un de vous à dèja installé un WD3200BEVE dans son mac ?
Je cherche à upgrader mon powerbook 1,67ghz hd 15" avec ce modèle ou avec un WD2500BEVE .
Avez vous d'autre modèles ultra performant à me conseiller.


----------



## melaure (3 Novembre 2009)

atchoume a dit:


> Bonjour est-ce que l'un de vous à dèja installé un WD3200BEVE dans son mac ?
> Je cherche à upgrader mon powerbook 1,67ghz hd 15" avec ce modèle ou avec un WD2500BEVE .
> Avez vous d'autre modèles ultra performant à me conseiller.



Oui pas de soucis, que ce soit le 160,250 ou 320 c'est pareil


----------



## Arlequin (11 Novembre 2009)

quel rapport entre la longueur d'un message et le cameroun ???

ce n'est pas tant la longueur que l'orthographe qui est limite dérangeante  
Il y a de bons correcteurs orthographiques sur les navigateurs internet tu sais 

Pour répondre à ta question, c'est très simple car MacOs est multilingue
tout en haut à gauche, clique pomme>préférences système>langue et texte

voilou

à l'avenir, pense à faire une recherche sur le forum, et si tu ne trouves pas, poste ton message dans la rubrique adéquate, merci d'avance 

bon we


----------

